# Deadly slingshot crossbow made from my old christmas tree!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a video specifically for the survivalists amongst my audiene - because if you find yourself in a TEOTWAWKI situation, you will have to hunt down your food as supermarkets will be looted in no time. Of course you can make a slingshot very easily if you have some rubber, but without practice, a slingshot is worthless as a hunting weapon.

A slingshot crossbow is a different issue. It allows you to hit small game from distances between 10 and 30 meters easily, even without any kind of practice.

But how do you make a slingshot crossbow when you are out in the wild, without power tools, without a DIY market for the parts?

Bill Hays (he is a vendor and fellow enthusiast from the slingshotforum) recently brought up the info that a slingshot band does not need a fork, simply an edge to be pulled over - like the end of a 2 by 4 or so. I decided to work on that concept and love it! Thanks Bill.

This video shows how to make a very accurate slingshot crossbow from tree branches and twigs, with nothing but a pocket knife as a tool. So as long as you keep some rubber in your BOB, you can make a very accurate and effective hunting weapon in a couple of hours.

Of course you can use any tree branch for the weapon, but in this video, an old christmas tree is used for the stock/frame of the weapon. This adds a nice touch to this The Slingshot Channel production!






Jörg


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's almost _exactly_ what I was referring to when saying the slingshot is fun to use because it requires an almost Zen like state to use well... and I really like the challenge, finding it relaxing for my mind.... but in an actual survive or die situation, the slingshot is NOT the best use for the materials used in making it. 
Like Jorg shows in the video... all you have to do is pull the bands inline with a stick and release... takes almost no practice, is extremely accurate, and can be powered up for killing even medium sized game.

The simple trigger mechanism is an inspired work... lovely design Jorg!

The pure simplicity of this setup is one of the reasons I haven't posted how to do it... It's TO simple... but with the addition of the "bush" trigger, to make one of the simplest yet most effective slingshot "crossbows" in existence.... it certainly is worthy of mention and of posting a video.

Well done Jorg!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm excited!!!
absolutely simple but very innovative! 
especially the trigger is a smart idea!
good target shots
I'm going tomorrow to the barn and see if he is still there


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

One of the coolest things I have seen posted. I am absolutely inspired to make one of these. So awesome thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Simplicity at it's finest. Excellent video George. 
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That is simplicity at its best. You actually could use that one as a club to fend off attacks after you get your single shot off.

Mind you, in this sort of situation I have a trio of AK's, ammunition, and magazines, but this is something to file away in the memory bank!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Joerg I need to ask even though this is so simple. May I replicate this design?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure, go right ahead.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

You sir are a real genius! The trigger mechanism and the way the rubber works is really impressive, it's beyond imagination. I think a more serious version can be made from proper materials, screws, drills, ect, haha


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, a compact two shot version springs to mind.

Jörg


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Nice! I can't say this enough. Thank you very much for all that you do for the slingshot sport. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The mark of true genius -- simplicity!!! I know you have made "better" slingshots, but this is my favorite of all.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great use of the humble christmas tree, reminds me of peg guns i made as a nipper!! Oooh the memories


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Probably my favorite, EVER, from you Joerg...

Thank you for showing us what you can do with *simple* mechanisms, because that's what slingshots are all about aren't they? The poor man's shooitng sport.....

This was very interesting and definitely worth a try...

Cheers - John


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I showed this video to a few friends and now they are all determined to make one.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

This has numerous applications I think 
Another great one from a slingshot Master


----------



## Jet (Dec 29, 2010)

I am simply speechless. That was brilliant. Definately one to add to the arsenal. I can't wait to see what comes next.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

=D now i know what to do with my 2009 christmas trees


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very cool, better than burning the tree


----------



## Shade (Nov 6, 2010)

I watched this earlier on my subscribed channels, very inspiring.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I doubled up the rubber, for more power. No problem, the mechanism works very fine.

But you have to punch a sizeable hole in the middle of the pouch, otherwise the ball can slip out and the shot is lame.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Truely inspiring. Top work Jeorg.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Joerg, I should know by now that "yule" always amaze me...lol! This one is no exception! Thanks.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The most fun I ever saw had with an old dried up Christmas Tree! Very Cool Bud! Love the super simple trigger mechanism too!







Flatband


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

Now Joerg this is a real survival tool. So simple yet very effective. Excellent work!


----------

